# Alum Water Level



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

What is up with the water level at Alum. Went out for some crappie at my favorite and productive cove only to find the water down at least 4 feet! Went north to the feeder creek in Kilbourne and HAVE NEVER SEEN IT SO SHALLOW. The Osprey nest watching area looks like mud pit with very little water. Are they releasing that much water? Maybe I need to hit the creek below the dam.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't think they are releasing that much water. It is more the fact that there hasn't been much rain to fill the lake. The same thing is happening at Deer Creek Lake, it is still around 10 feet low.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

What is Hoover water level ??? I can't see it from here in Hilton Head.....


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

It wont take long to bring it up to summer pool by May. We have a lot more rainy weather approaching


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Alum is just slightly above winter pool. 2 1/2’ below summer pool right now. It’s been this way all winter just like every winter. Will be coming up to summer levels soon.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Been out there a couple times in last few weeks and can definitely say water is significantly lower than the Corp of Engineers site is reporting. It was easy 6’ low when I was there in March and probably still 4’ low as of this weekend.

Doing some work around marina so maybe lowered further for that reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

bassin mickey said:


> What is Hoover water level ??? I can't see it from here in Hilton Head.....


last time i fished hoover a few weeks ago, water was up 8ft from summer levels last year. every time i've driven past since january they've been letting water out.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Been talking to some folks and we believe they moved the summer pool date back a month give or take this year. (I think it’s more like 2 weeks) I have a lot of early April pictures at full pool. Cannot find any historical data on usgs to back that up just looking back at pictures and notes I have.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This was the dryest March that I can remember. Plus, we've had like 3 days of rain in April so far! It's in fill mode, but we just haven't gotten the water to fill it that we normally would have! The earth is like a sponge right now so a lot of rain we do get now won't run off into ditches and creeks. 

I hope this means good water clarity at Alum. Last year it seemed like it was mid May before things got right!!


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

crittergitter said:


> This was the dryest March that I can remember. Plus, we've had like 3 days of rain in April so far! It's in fill mode, but we just haven't gotten the water to fill it that we normally would have! The earth is like a sponge right now so a lot of rain we do get now won't run off into ditches and creeks.
> 
> I hope this means good water clarity at Alum. Last year it seemed like it was mid May before things got right!!


yet hoover has been crazy high, not that i mind it. has ODNR targeted hoover to be a bit higher this year since it was down so low last year?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

They always keep Hoover high in the spring, its managed by city of columbus I believe. Seems like alum Is lower than normal. There's a couple of spots that i caught some good panfish in last spring and there is no water in those spots as of yet. I don't keep a journal though, so i don't know exact dates that it was on last year. I keep checking them though!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Walked around alum today for a bit on lunch. Forgot how low the lake was before getting there an was pretty bummed when I pulled up. 
I walked all around one cove an just couldn't find anything worth dipping that wasn't dry. 
Remembered another spot I use to fish with a steeper drop right off the bank an found a few dink crappies dipping. 
If we don't get rain in the next few weeks bank anglers and in general crappie guys that target them during the spawn only might have some trouble finding them this spring. 
We got a ways to go though at least on the south section of the lake. 
Water was also very clean. Do a rain dance guys and hope they are done with whatever work they was doing.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Walked around alum today for a bit on lunch. Forgot how low the lake was before getting there an was pretty bummed when I pulled up.
> I walked all around one cove an just couldn't find anything worth dipping that wasn't dry.
> Remembered another spot I use to fish with a steeper drop right off the bank an found a few dink crappies dipping.
> If we don't get rain in the next few weeks bank anglers and in general crappie guys that target them during the spawn only might have some trouble finding them this spring.
> ...


The Corp is showing the water level at 886 this morning which is up about a foot from what it has been I guess, but dang it does seem extremely low especially in the South pool! I hate to say this, but looking at the forecast it may be a Snow dance tonight into tomorrow. At any rate I think we'll take whatever we can get. I'm fairly new at targeting crappie at Alum. When is the bite usually best? I'm guessing it depends on water temp?


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Walked around alum today for a bit on lunch. Forgot how low the lake was before getting there an was pretty bummed when I pulled up.
> I walked all around one cove an just couldn't find anything worth dipping that wasn't dry.
> Remembered another spot I use to fish with a steeper drop right off the bank an found a few dink crappies dipping.
> If we don't get rain in the next few weeks bank anglers and in general crappie guys that target them during the spawn only might have some trouble finding them this spring.
> ...


Agree with call for rain. GLSM suffering. Back end of channels that are normally jackpots for spawning craps and bass now too shallow to hold fish. Forces them to alter spawning patterns. Doubtful needed rain will come in time, but fish will spawn somewhere when ready.


----------



## SLAB DADDY CURT (Apr 20, 2021)

dbortolani said:


> What is up with the water level at Alum. Went out for some crappie at my favorite and productive cove only to find the water down at least 4 feet! Went north to the feeder creek in Kilbourne and HAVE NEVER SEEN IT SO SHALLOW. The Osprey nest watching area looks like mud pit with very little water. Are they releasing that much water? Maybe I need to hit the creek below the dam.


will be summer pool by may 1st


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

SLAB DADDY CURT said:


> will be summer pool by may 1st


I wish I could hope you were right, but I just can't. It's going to take more rain than what I believe we'll get before that. Or, did you mean May 1st, 2022?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It honestly doesn't take much to fill it up once it's plugged up for the year. A couple good rains plus the run off. Well if we get enough rain for run off like critter mentioned.
Until then I'll take what it gives. Just gonna have to find more shallow off shore cover. And maybe try the riprap more. I know the black crappies will use the rocks to spawn.


----------



## SLAB DADDY CURT (Apr 20, 2021)

codger said:


> I wish I could hope you were right, but I just can't. It's going to take more rain than what I believe we'll get before that. Or, did you mean May 1st, 2022?


It’s all controlled by the 


codger said:


> I wish I could hope you were right, but I just can't. It's going to take more rain than what I believe we'll get before that. Or, did you mean May 1st, 2022?


it’s all controlled by the Huntington water management you can track the water level increase on their website.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

SLAB DADDY CURT said:


> it’s all controlled by the Huntington water management you can track the water level increase on their website.


I assume you're talking about this site. I go on there every morning and every night, along with this site and a couple others. I just don't see enough rain forecast, but I sure hope I'm wrong. I think I was wrong once, but might be wrong about that. 😉


----------



## SLAB DADDY CURT (Apr 20, 2021)

Yep, looks like they haven’t been increasing water level much not sure why. Message the us army corps of engineers on Facebook they will reply quick and tell u exactly when they plan to have the elevation at summer pool. They communicate well on water management stuff


codger said:


> I assume you're talking about this site. I go on there every morning and every night, along with this site and a couple others. I just don't see enough rain forecast, but I sure hope I'm wrong. I think I was wrong once, but might be wrong about that. 😉


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

It takes rain to raise the water level of a reservoir. There’s no big secret to the lower than normal water levels for the time of year. If you look at the charts they haven’t released water for a long time and the inflow hasn’t really increased either. For those of us that fish Alum late fall through early spring this is all normal. Until we get a decent amount of rain nothing is going to change no matter what the Army Corps do. Hopefully this snow melt and the rain forecasted for this weekend will help us out. Oh and most people who live from Alum south may not realize that the only tributary that feeds Alum is not very large at all. I live maybe 20 minutes north and Alum Creek is no bigger than a ditch and I haven’t seen it flooded since February which is very rare in the spring.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

I know that tributary near Kilbourne. It too is extremely low, and go by the Ospry nests. more mud than water.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Alum Cr ODNR watercraft division. 
According to lady I talked to...Impoundment is currently two feet low from summer pool.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Just got off the phone with Alum Cr ODNR watercraft division.
> According to lady I talked to...Impoundment is currently two feet low from summer pool.


Getting close. And more rain has popped into the forecast.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Went Monday and it for sure low, not much wood in the water for spring crappie , I'd say close to the 4ft mentioned


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Went Monday and it for sure low, not much wood in the water for spring crappie , I'd say close to the 4ft mentioned


Did you do any good ironman?
We were there Monday as well saugeye fishin.
Put in at Cheshire. May have seen...or even talked to ya and didn't know.
What kind of boat were you in?
Was fortunate to meet and briefly talked to another real nice fellow OGF member at the dock. He was pulling out as we were putting in. For the life of me can't remember his OGF handle/name. And even asked him twice so I wouldn't forget. 
Think it was fish something.
Wish I could remember...gettin old ain't for sissies.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Marina for me and stayed in the south pool looking for trash , old mirro craft , my first time in, checking things out .... should have went north, although it's going to be low too , Hoover next for me .... didn't get skunked but nothing taken home 
Don't care for Cheshire ramp , just glad the bathrooms were open


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Went today in the North pool. Water is still down 2-3 ft. Temps were 60 degrees. Water color was really good for up there.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Little to breezy today, for me


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Did you do any good ironman?
> We were there Monday as well saugeye fishin.
> Put in at Cheshire. May have seen...or even talked to ya and didn't know.
> What kind of boat were you in?
> ...


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Fastwater that was me pulling out, always good to turn into a fellow OGFer!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

float4fish said:


> Fastwater that was me pulling out, always good to turn into a fellow OGFer!


Hey...glad you responded. Sorry for not remembering your handle. Even called the guy I was with yesterday and asked him if he remembered.
It was a pleasure speaking with you. Maybe we can meet up there some time and fish together.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

float4fish said:


> Fastwater that was me pulling out, always good to turn into a fellow OGFer!


Hey...glad you responded. Sorry for not remembering your handle. Even called the guy today I was with yesterday and asked him if he remembered.
It was a pleasure speaking with you. Maybe we can meet up there some time and fish together.
Prolly would have been there today but had to check out the trolling mtr. that was acting up.



ironman172 said:


> Marina for me and stayed in the south pool looking for trash , old mirro craft , my first time in, checking things out .... should have went north, although it's going to be low too , Hoover next for me .... didn't get skunked but nothing taken home
> Don't care for Cheshire ramp , just glad the bathrooms were open


We cruised the south pool clear to the dam and didn't really mark any saugeye. Did see a couple guys off the east shore crappie fishin. They caught a few as we cruised by.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

fastwater said:


> Hey...glad you responded. Sorry for not remembering your handle. Even called the guy I was with yesterday and asked him if he remembered.
> It was a pleasure speaking with you. Maybe we can meet up there some time and fish together.


I had the same problem remembering the name! Sounds great getting together, I could always learn first hand, would be much appreciated.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

float4fish said:


> I had the same problem remembering the name! Sounds great getting together, I could always learn first hand, would be much appreciated.


Ha!
Looks like we'll be learning together. 
That was my first time fishing Alum. But it won't be my last.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Saugeye are still new to me! Was a bass guy growing up. I feel much more confident night fishing walleye in the upground reservoirs. When I said the break walls, that was really all I know so far, and of course any hard bottom with some current or mud lines.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We're in the same boat. Bass was always my thing too. Haven't been saugeye fishin very long. Still learning and trying different tactics. Especially deep water tactics other than jigging.
So we don't further derail the thread...will shoot you a PM later this week.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Hit Alum this evening with Brahmabull. Definitely didn’t set any records. Caught quite a few for no longer than we were there. Fished middle and north pools. Water is still about 2 feet low. Low 60’s temps. Biggest was 14 3/4” casting jigs.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice lookin crappie there MM. I was there in the north pool on Monday (old ugly dude in a red canoe). Got on the lake about 2:30 or so and even though I was marking fish all over, it seemed I couldn't buy a bite. Tried fishing cover but the wind really plays havoc with the canoe. Tried trolling, but I'm new to that game. I tried minnows on slip bobbers, crank baits, and jigs. Finally picked up a little 10" crappie in open water on a minnow and thought maybe there was hope after all. I then headed into a cove in an attempt to escape the wind for a while and picked up an 11" and a 12 1/2" crappie right off. Another half a hour without a nibble and decided to call it a day. Sure wish the water level was up to summer pool, but that would take rain which would ruin the water clarity in the north pool for a while. Tradeoffs.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Alum is down a little under 2' compared to summer pool. Rain should help over the next couple of days.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I took all next week off to crappie fish with my father in law, just my luck,, forecast calls for rain almost every day and now I hear low water levels at both Alum and Hoover which I plan to fish both !! Man can I pickem !!!lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

stanimals2 said:


> I took all next week off to crappie fish with my father in law, just my luck,, forecast calls for rain almost every day and now I hear low water levels at both Alum and Hoover which I plan to fish both !! Man can I pickem !!!lol


Hoover's got plenty of wet brush at it's current level unless they dropped it from what it was saterday. And plenty of crappies shallow at the moment. Probably even more now then when I was there saterday. 
Good luck an this rain should at least bring alum up most of the way.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I can confirm that hoover levels are good. Stopped yesterday on the way home for a bit. Only gills in the spot I was at, so only spent 20 minutes or so. But water level and clarity were definitely good!


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, the rains only raised the water level about 4". Maybe next weeks rains will do better.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

codger said:


> Well, the rains only raised the water level about 4". Maybe next weeks rains will do better.


Thinkin/hoping as the higher waters up north flow down more in the next few days Alum may raise a bit more. That's is If'n they don't let any out.


----------

